# Chibi :(



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

My first betta ever just passed away this morning. I don't know what to do and I've been crying ever since. I feel like it's my fault and I don't know what to do. He was fine in his 2.5 gallon, but I decided to get a 10 gallon. I cycled it and everything, but didn't know to quarantine the neons before putting them in. And they all died plus him. I feel like I am to blame and I am not a good owner. I just want to give up keeping fish forever because I feel so guilty. :BIGweepy:










That's one of the first pictures I took of him on the first night I got him. Why?!? I'm so sad.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My advice is don't flush him. Lay him out, with all him beatiful fin's and bury him somewhere nice. But your fish died as he lived, you were trying to make everything better for him. But don't think you made it worse because he died! He is now swimming under the rainbow bridge. You can give up fishkeeping, if it helps you grieve. But you shouldn't give it up because you are guilty. Everything lives, everything dies. It's the way of life. Just remember Chibi and make him help you to become a better person and fish keeper


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Wow! He is beautiful!


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Turtle4353 - Thank you so much. Your words mean so much to me. I don't want to give it up just because I feel guilty. I want to make a nice home for another betta someday. 

GreyHounD - Yes, he was a beautiful guy. :angel:


----------

